# Corpsed Zombie Hand Tutorial



## elputas69 (Oct 27, 2014)

Hey all, 
This week I decided to UP my corpsed hands game and put this "thumbs up" tutorial together. I'm going to use this prop to suggest people "like" the different videos. It's pretty long, but it's very detailed.
Let me know what you think!
Cheers,
ET


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

Another great looking prop and good tutorial!


----------



## Fiend4Halloween (Aug 28, 2008)

Very cool! The skin and overall look are great. Thanks for sharing, again!


----------



## Lyric8881 (May 27, 2018)

Awesome video. Very easy to follow


----------

